# Error 0030, Waiver Required after MRV setup



## txfeinbergs (Nov 16, 2005)

Do any of you guys know what would cause an Error 0030? I had to get a waiver to get my new HR24 past the verification screen today (about an hour after the techs came and installed my MRV) (unfortunately, the HR24 didn't arrive until after they left from UPS). 

I am 100% positive I hooked up the HR24 correctly as once the waiver was given by DirecTV the MRV worked fine, and all channels worked fine. They are sending out "experts" on Thursday to bring my setup up to standards. 

They indicated the technicians screwed up the install somehow. (my receiver shows 99 degree and 103 degree satellites with red X's, and the 101 degree with checkmarks across all 3 receivers). That said, I do get all my channels without issue (including Hi-Def). I actually noticed this while the technician was present and asked about it and he indicated it was just because my previous setup was using legacy equipment i.e. non-SWM and to ignore it. On HR21's, you can bypass the error message by selecting Continue. On the HR24though, you have to call and get a Waiver - and hence I got stuck.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

txfeinbergs said:


> Do any of you guys know what would cause an Error 0030? I had to get a waiver to get my new HR24 past the verification screen today (about an hour after the techs came and installed my MRV) (unfortunately, the HR24 didn't arrive until after they left from UPS).
> 
> I am 100% positive I hooked up the HR24 correctly as once the waiver was given by DirecTV the MRV worked fine, and all channels worked fine. They are sending out "experts" on Thursday to bring my setup up to standards.
> 
> They indicated the technicians screwed up the install somehow. (my receiver shows 99 degree and 103 degree satellites with red X's, and the 101 degree with checkmarks across all 3 receivers). That said, I do get all my channels without issue (including Hi-Def). I actually noticed this while the technician was present and asked about it and he indicated it was just because my previous setup was using legacy equipment i.e. non-SWM and to ignore it. On HR21's, you can bypass the error message by selecting Continue. On the HR24though, you have to call and get a Waiver - and hence I got stuck.


One of two things (possibly both)

1) Your alignment sucks as is below the acceptable threshold for activation by a tech.

2) If on a non-SWiM setup, you need to have BBCs attached to a Hx24.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

While Robert didn't quite mention it .. having to get Waiver's is a bad thing. This means that something wasn't right with the installation.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

txfeinbergs said:


> I actually noticed this while the technician was present and asked about it and he indicated it was just because my previous setup was using legacy equipment i.e. non-SWM and to ignore it.


I smell feces of the bull...



> On HR21's, you can bypass the error message by selecting Continue. On the HR24though, you have to call and get a Waiver - and hence I got stuck.


The HR21s had already been activated, so they could Continue. The HR24 was new, and any new receiver requires the problem to be fixed before activation can continue (without a waiver, anyway).

The installers should have corrected the problem while they were there.

Installation Verification requires all CONUS signals from 99 and 103 to be in the 80s or better, and if any of them aren't, you can't activate without a waiver, which are rarely issued to techs and are an indication of something wrong: usually poor dish alignment or poor mounting.


----------



## txfeinbergs (Nov 16, 2005)

Excellent. Thanks for the feedback guys. The CSR gave me the waiver just as a temporary measure so I could start using the HR24. She also set up a truck roll for tomorrow and indicated a higher tier / more experienced tech support person would be coming this time to resolve the issue. The initial installers seemed to be in a pretty big hurry to get to their next appointment. I think they just didn't want to go back on the roof again after I pointed out the problem as that would have actually required them to get their ladder off the truck again.


----------



## txfeinbergs (Nov 16, 2005)

After giving me the waiver, they rolled another truck two days later with an expert. I can't knock the guy, he went out of his way to try and get checkmarks to show up on the 99% and 103% satellites, and he was able to get me from 4 X's down to just 3 X's total (1 on the 99 degree satellite, and 2still on 103 degree satellite).

1. He replaced the LNB and ran some new wires. That got me from 79's to 85's signal strength.

2. He then replaced the entire dish. That got me from 85's to 87's. 

3. He then ripped out my OTA antenna (at my permission since I hadn't used it for years) since it was potentially blocking the dish just a bit. That didn't really do anything to improve the signal strength.

4. He then moved the entire dish over a couple of feet. That got me to 89's. 

Seriously, if that isn't enough to get checkmark's, DirecTV must really be being anal about signal strength. I am more than happy with the 10% improvement he got me as he was here for about 3 hours. If it is this hard to get a 90+ signal for every install, I imagine everyone must be getting waivers.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Sounds like you need to cut down a few trees- More of a line of sight issue than anything else.


----------



## txfeinbergs (Nov 16, 2005)

No trees exist. Nothing but clear Texas sky. That is why this is crazy.


----------

